# Need front suspension arm for Craftsman GT3000 48” mower deck



## MikeS24 (Jul 25, 2021)

I have looked here, there and everywhere. I can’t even find the part number...it is not listed in the operator’s manual for some reason. The model number is 917275013. Bought it used and the left front suspension arm to attach the mower deck is missing. I‘ve looked on eBay, Amazon, Sears Parts direct, and a bunch of other sites. Can anyone point me in the right direction or if you have a used one, can I buy it? Thanks


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

If you're talking about the deck sway bars..... Part #178024. Pesonally that would be some flat stock, a drill bit, and 2 minutes of labor

Craftsman Deck Sway Bar


----------



## MikeS24 (Jul 25, 2021)

Thanks for responding Bob. Not the sway bar. They are actually called suspension arms. There’s one on the right and one on the left. For some reason I don’t have the one on the left. I might have to make one if I can’t find one.


Bob Driver said:


> If you're talking about the deck sway bars..... Part #178024. Pesonally that would be some flat stock, a drill bit, and 2 minutes of labor
> 
> Craftsman Deck Sway Bar


if I can’t find one.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

So you do have one for a pattern to make the other one? It's tough to find chassis parts on-line for any 20 year old mower, so that might turn out to be your best option.


----------



## MikeS24 (Jul 25, 2021)

Bob Driver said:


> So you do have one for a pattern to make the other one? It's tough to find chassis parts on-line for any 20 year old mower, so that might turn out to be your best option.





Bob Driver said:


> So you do have one for a pattern to make the other one? It's tough to find chassis parts on-line for any 20 year old mower, so that might turn out to be your best option.


Bob, I think you solved this problem! I looked at the Amazon link you sent and the picture looks exactly like what I am trying to find...so, I think what happened is the guy I bought the tractor from just stuck the sway bar on the deck where the suspension arm should be! The suspension arms are attached to the machine...So you were a big help my man! Thanks for your help, I think I am back in business.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Even a broke clock is "helpful" twice a day


----------

